# need insulated rail-joiners on the cheap?



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

as i got just a handfull of LGB's yellow connectors, but need dozens, i had to come up with something homemade.


after trying to glue rails together with two part epoxy, and realizing that i would not like to glue my turnouts permanently to the rails, i tried this:


cable connectors of the right size, without the metalparts.


first i split the plastic on the roundish underside. but if one splits on the side, where the screws were, the connector stays free of the wheels.
for separating the rail ends, i will use one "drop" of silicone sealer.


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

You can get the Aristo 25 pc paks for $25.00


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

not here. 
i live in south america.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By kormsen on 30 Jul 2011 04:10 PM 
not here. 
i live in south america. 

South America









I thought you lived in Colorado near Denver











Opps









I really did. 

JJ


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

Posted By John J on 30 Jul 2011 04:27 PM 
Posted By kormsen on 30 Jul 2011 04:10 PM 
not here. 
i live in south america. 

South America









I thought you lived in Colorado near Denver











nope. only thing we got in common with Colorado are the high temperatures...


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Korm,

Can you get sticks of Plastruct? You should be able to use RT-12 to make rail insulators similar to the LGB and cost (in US ) $1.60/foot ($7.75/5 feet) so you can make several for little.


Plastruct


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

no, Todd, any kind of profiles in plastic or brass i have to import from way up north. 

about costs - these connectors i use cost about 2$ per stick of ten units. 

and they got the advantage, to actually press the two railends in line with each other.


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

I can ship them for the cost of the joiners and $6.00 shipping


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

thank you, Robby. that is very friendly of you. 

but - no thank you. 
over the years i made a habit out of doing whatever i can by myself with the local avayable things. 
specially now, being more or less retired i got plenty of time for doing things. 
for me the building of a layout (taking normally years) and the solution-finding is the real fun. 
once everything is done i always start to think about the next layout. 

but i take the intention for the deed. thank you.


----------

